# Ghosts



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

Do ghosts exist?

I worked with a guy who was a real honest guy, not the brightest of chaps but really not the sort to tell lies.

He told us he had come into work at 5am to start his shift as a boiler man in a old victorian hospital and there was a man and a woman dancing in the old boiler house. He said they turned and looked at him and then walked through a wall where an old doorway had been bricked up.

In many cases I would have been sceptical but this guy was so honest and had nothing to gain by the story.

My wife also swears she saw a ghost in her bedroom when she was young.

Me I've never seen a thing.

So I wonder has anyone else got any stories to share.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

I am probably going to put my neck on the line here and in the 1600's I would probably burnt alive .........but here goes.
I could talk to you all day about the things I have seen heard and experienced in my life.  I helped run a Paranormal group for some time and I have done many readings, although I will never proclaim I am a psychic medium or otherwise.  There are showboaters out there who prey on peoples grief and misery and I strongly dont agree that people think its ok to make a living out of it .....I am believer in the after life wholeheartley and I know that everyone of us have the potential to tap into our psychic abilities ( we all do it on a day to day basis without us realising)  I have run several courses from home with total non believers who have walked away knowing and feeling that there is more to life than this.  I dont preach and I certainly value and respect everyones beliefs and in return I would expect the same.  

I do believe in ghosts, spirits ot whatever you choose to call them live on............


----------



## maingate (Apr 22, 2012)

I once made an appointment to see a psychic.

When I got to the business premises there was a sign on the door.

CLOSED DUE TO UNFORSEEN CIRCUMSTANCES

:raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> I am probably going to put my neck on the line here and in the 1600's I would probably burnt alive .........but here goes.
> I could talk to you all day about the things I have seen heard and experienced in my life.  I helped run a Paranormal group for some time and I have done many readings, although I will never proclaim I am a psychic medium or otherwise.  There are showboaters out there who prey on peoples grief and misery and I strongly dont agree that people think its ok to make a living out of it .....I am believer in the after life wholeheartley and I know that everyone of us have the potential to tap into our psychic abilities ( we all do it on a day to day basis without us realising)  I have run several courses from home with total non believers who have walked away knowing and feeling that there is more to life than this.  I dont preach and I certainly value and respect everyones beliefs and in return I would expect the same.
> 
> I do believe in ghosts, spirits ot whatever you choose to call them live on............



As I said, I've never seen a thing but I've felt uneasy in certain places.

My sister tells me my father spoke to her after his death. My wife tells me her grandmother and her father spoke to her after her death quite often but then it became less.

I am fascinated by this subject and would seriously like to hear what people have seen.

I am sceptical of some of the programs I've watched on TV, but I believe there's got to be something in it as genuine people have told me they've heard and seen things.


----------



## and123wills (Apr 22, 2012)

When I Was a student on summer break, I got a job as an invigilator for a sculpture exhibition in Margam Castle in south wales, The castle already had a reputation for ghosts but I was a non believer, just thought it was for tourists.

It was a lonely job sitting in the great hallway with a majestic staircase with photos of the gentry & family of a bygone age including Fox Talbot the pioneer of early photography.

I was sitting reading on a quiet  dull day when a woman walked in not noticing me sitting in the corner, she was dressed in down-ton abbey type clothes that's the only way i can describe them as i could not say what era they were from.

My first thoughts was bemusement at this woman was dressed this way, she walked in a normal fashion but with authority in that she new exactly were she was going most tourist walk in and stop to admire the staircase first, but this girl walked straight in turned left went up to a particular photo in a large display on the wall. 

She looked at the photo for a while, this is when i started to get uneasy when she just turned her head and look and smiled at me as if she new I was there all the time when I was thinking she did not now i was there.

Then she turned and walked out the way she came, still sitting there i was a bit stunned and mind was working over time, I thought there must be a reenactment or some filming going on within the grounds, I rushed out looked around but nothing was outside the castle.

On my dinner break I went to the parks cafeteria and tourist info and tried to find out if there was any thing going on that would explain what i had seen but there was nothing on that day or any thing arranged during that week, I did not tell any one at that time.

I went back to my post and then I went over to have a look a what she was looking at I am being totally honest she was in the photo.

I did some investigation and apparently this girl died in a horse ridding accident.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> As I said, I've never seen a thing but I've felt uneasy in certain places.
> 
> My sister tells me my father spoke to her after his death. My wife tells me her grandmother and her father spoke to her after her death quite often but then it became less.
> 
> ...



Yes your right the T.V programmes make me cringe and angry to be honest.  I spent the best part of twenty years supressing (it) !!! ......I dont like it when mediums refer to it as a gift, its not as we all have it.  Its a very personal story for me and I would be happy to share with you but not on a public forum maybe it we ever met......If you can get a book called life after life by Raymond Moody it will give you more insight on the why spirit may make contact in the days after.


----------



## arumba (Apr 22, 2012)

I know this may sound corney or odd but it is the truth: one night around 6 months ago I woke up to find what I would describe as A guardian Angel with his arms stretched out sat over my husband. It was obvious I wasn't suppose to have seen him as he looked at me and then just vanished. I wasnt dreaming this and I could clearly see it was a male guardian angel. I woke my hubby up to tell him. He was a little worried thinking something was going to happen if his guardian angel was there.  I felt very privileged and comforted to have see it and knowing we all have Guardian Angels watching over us even when we are asleep in our beds.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> Yes your right the T.V programmes make me cringe and angry to be honest.  I spent the best part of twenty years supressing (it) !!! ......I dont like it when mediums refer to it as a gift, its not as we all have it.  Its a very personal story for me and I would be happy to share with you but not on a public forum maybe it we ever met......If you can get a book called life after life by Raymond Moody it will give you more insight on the why spirit may make contact in the days after.



Is this the book?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1335108228&sr=1-2&seller=


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Is this the book?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1335108228&sr=1-2&seller=







Amazon.co.uk: life after life raymond moody: Books

It's this one......fascinating book, I have lots more recomendations for books, authors etc on this subject.  If I sold my minature library I could buy myself that Hymer :rolleyes2:...............Many years ago there was a lady called Doris Stokes, in my honest opinion she was the real deal. If you can get hold of her books they are a good read.


----------



## snowbirds (Apr 22, 2012)

*Dream tunnel*

Hi Morgan

I was coming back from the pub one night walking in a dark tunnel it was cold damp and very clammy,a head of me was a small hovering light and as I walked it grew bigger and bigger and I could feel a wind in my face and as it came closer and closer,the wind became so strong I tripped over a cold steel bar on to my face, as the bright light and the wind sucked at my very soul,as it passed me  missing me by inches. I rolled over to see bright red light vanishing into the dark damp tunnel!!!.
My Train home.:scared::scared::scared: Dam.

Snowbirds.





MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Do ghosts exist?
> 
> I worked with a guy who was a real honest guy, not the brightest of chaps but really not the sort to tell lies.
> 
> ...


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2012)

when i was younger i was homeless for some years,quite happily,and slept out most nights,which of course is illegal.but i soon discovered the safest place from the cops is old cemeteries,never got discovered in one.anyway i would love to have seen a ghost,especially as some nights i had trouble sleeping,it would have been fascinating.i,ve slept in many a derelict house with all their creaks and groans and graveyards all over the place,and stonehenge before it was nicked. nothing.not a spook or wraith in sight,very disappointing


----------



## tugga (Apr 22, 2012)

My Mum is very much into Spiritualism and all things ghostly.  Back in the 1960's she took me with her when she went to see a Medium.  I was very sceptical and wasn't taking anything very seriously so was determined to only answer questions with a yes/no answer so she couldn't use anything I said to form any predictions.  I was very surprised when she didn't ask me anything except for my christian name, she proceeded to tell me things about my now husband that I knew nothing about.  I had only had one date with him, so on the second I repeated what I had been told and he was stunned!  Everything she said was true and as a result I am a bit more of a believer.  I have never seen a ghost (thank goodnes as I think I would die of fright) but I do believe there is something more than this life.  

I also had a gypsy knock on my door selling lucky white heather!  She did pick up some stuff from the house and surroundings so I didn't take much notice, but after I paid her she said "lady you are expecting and it will be a boy"  I didn't know at the time whether this could possibly be true, but it turned out it was and I did have a boy.  I wont ever cross a gypsy - just in case!!

Cheryl


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi n,brown, 

Himbenny, is always saying to me but why havent I seen or heard anything ?  he comes from a family of total sceptics and was brought up to believe that is all just nonsense, they are a family of athiests and believe when your gone your gone 'end of' of course nothing wrong with that I respect their views and they mine.....I just say that its like a frequency that perhaps needs tuning in.  As for Stonehenge why do you think I like going there so much ?? :scared:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Apr 22, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Do ghosts exist?
> 
> I worked with a guy who was a real honest guy, not the brightest of chaps but really not the sort to tell lies.
> 
> ...



I have an open mind but am usually skeptical in such matters: however, here is an account of a conversation I had with a barrister three or four weeks ago when we shared a lunch break during some Court proceedings: 
She told me of her experience in a farm house she had owned in the South Yorkshire village of Heptonstall. Whilst in bed one night with her husband by her side she saw a man walk into the bedroom though the door didn't open. the man then first sat on her bed and then lay down directly on top of her, She told me she could feel the weight of the man on her. She told her husband who admitted to her that he had had a similar experience but had chosen not to say anything. The couple were so concerned that they asked the local clergyman to arrange an exorcism. The manifestations didn't end then but they became fewer. Some time later she met the previous owner of the house who said to her, "have you met the lodgers yet?".
This person was educated and intelligent and ther was no agenda in her narrative other than the passing of a little time in conversation during lunch . I have no reason to disbelieve her but you may make of it what you will
Jim


----------



## maingate (Apr 22, 2012)

The wife and I both saw a ghost at the same time.

It wasn't human, it was our cat. He had died that afternoon and I wrapped him up and put his body to one side (I was on nightshift and was woken by the wife when she found him). 

As we went out in the dark with a torch, 'he' ran along the top of the wall and disappeared into the dark. We were shocked and ran to where I had left him and sure enough he was still there dead as a Dodo.

We lived in a fairly isolated farm cottage, so it could not have been another cat. He was a Ginger Tom with distinctive white markings, so there could be no mistake.

We originally found him as a half dead stray and took him in. What a wonderful animal he was. People who did not like cats liked him. He even brought up 3 puppies better than their mother did.

He was just giving us his thanks for a good life before he passed over.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> I have an open mind but am usually skeptical in such matters: however, here is an account of a conversation I had with a barrister three or four weeks ago when we shared a lunch break during some Court proceedings:
> She told me of her experience in a farm house she had owned in the South Yorkshire village of Heptonstall. Whilst in bed one night with her husband by her side she saw a man walk into the bedroom though the door didn't open. the man then first sat on her bed and then lay down directly on top of her, She told me she could feel the weight of the man on her. She told her husband who admitted to her that he had had a similar experience but had chosen not to say anything. The couple were so concerned that they asked the local clergyman to arrange an exorcism. The manifestations didn't end then but they became fewer. Some time later she met the previous owner of the house who said to her, "have you met the lodgers yet?".
> This person was educated and intelligent and ther was no agenda in her narrative other than the passing of a little time in conversation during lunch . I have no reason to disbelieve her but you may make of it what you will
> Jim



There seems to many stories like this told by reliable people.
Really interesting.

I've heard a similar story about a spirit laying on someone but not about feeling the weight.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 22, 2012)

I do believe....... I do........ I do - and when I've got more time I will tell you all about it.

I've had many experiences during my life, including as a child.

We stayed at Ford Widley in Portsmouth a few weeks ago which was an amazing experience. The tunnels below the training ground, where we stayed, are home to many lost souls. :scared:


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

Millie said:


> I do believe....... I do........ I do - and when I've got more time I will tell you all about it.
> 
> I've had many experiences during my life, including as a child.
> 
> We stayed at Ford Widley in Portsmouth a few weeks ago which was an amazing experience. The tunnels below the training ground, where we stayed, are home to many lost souls. :scared:



Millie....' like attracts like ' ....probably why we hit it off.  Hey :idea:maybe we could start our very own 'Wildcamping Paranormal Group' and go in convoy to haunted places. 

DOH I need to get a van first !!!!!


----------



## jamesmarshall (Apr 22, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> Millie....' like attracts like ' ....probably why we hit it off.  Hey :idea:maybe we could start our very own 'Wildcamping Paranormal Group' and go in convoy to haunted places.
> 
> DOH I need to get a van first !!!!!



If alcohol is involved as well count me in


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

I genuinely would love to hear what you've both experienced herbenny and millie if you dont want to post on here please pm me.


----------



## sean rua (Apr 22, 2012)

In my life, I've gone full circle from almost believing, to rejecting the very idea, back to wanting to believe - which is my current state.

All I can offer here is that it is certainly the case than some inexplicable things happen. Also, I see and hear strange things all the time, but sometimes think that they are just the same as the things we see in dreams.

Tinnitus in the ears doesn't help. I hear voices most days.
One thing's for sure, as far as I'm concerned, and that is that the dead will never harm us; unlike the living!

I have a friend who a hedge -witch; she comes from a rough part of Southend, of all places! At first, I rejected a lot of the stuff she said, as many people do, saying it was silly nonsense.
 But then I listened with a more open mind.

My game is gambling ( horses), so I need plenty of luck ( if you were as bad as me, you'd need it too!).
Several times, this lady has brought me luck, in my opinion. That's all it is: an opinion. Ain't no point trying to prove something that can never be proven.
It's a matter of belief. Belief has powers, however, and that's what it's all about, really.

What I've found is that anybody who crosses me for no good reason has always come to grief. It's frightening, really. I hate it now if anybody starts. I don't use curses or anything, but I just think they have some illness that is upsetting their balance.
Just before they die, folk either get very cranky or become friendlier than they've ever been in their life. It must just be a natural phenomenon, I suppose. A kind of end-spurt.

As the hedge witch says, people who can put a curse on others never want to use this power, for,
just as the bee dies after stinging something/someone, so there is a pay-back with cursing. She says it hurts her almost as much as the cursed.
 One day she got angry bc some kids vandalised a small oak and a small ash that she was "nurturing" down by the river.
Sure enough, she got sick and ended up in hospital. She said she knew what was coming, but was prepared to face the music. It's a power that has to be used sparingly and wisely.

Shadows and voices and noises are witnessed by many.
 I  don't know what they are or, what they mean.
What I will say is this: when folk see a " ghostly figure" that passes through walls, how can it be that the figure is able to a) knock, b) walk up stairs or along the top of a floor? Contact cannot be the same as material against material. Similarly, the clothes would no more stay on the figure than they would on the steam from a kettle or on a cloud.
 OK it could just float through and over things, but then there's no way it could hurt us by gripping or striking. So, never be afraid. The spirit is not physical or material - even if it appears so.

"Bad vibrations" are definitely around. Not everybody picks them up, but sometimes animals can be ahead of the game with some sort of innate premonition or acute sensitivity. I only ever bought one house, and it brought me nothing but bad fortune. 

For some reason, I am attracted to cemeteries, yet I get a horrible feeling in many churches. I too have kipped in graveyards , but I don't like doing it. i think this is mainly bc these are often the haunt of drug-addicts and street drinkers, and foxes - none of which are a great inducement to sleep peacefully.

There are loads of perplexing stories about graveyards and what happened to folk who took a short cut through at night. I have a variation on the theme, but I'll keep that for another time, as this post is over-running and way too long!

sean rua.


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> If alcohol is involved as well count me in


 wrong spirits mate


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm quite happy to post my experiences on here but there are quite a few which will take ages.

Think it would be a great idea to form a 'Paranormal Group' as I'm sure some on here may think we're a bit cranky and by forming a group we could spare others. 

Do you need to be 'friends' to be able to PM on here?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

Millie said:


> I'm quite happy to post my experiences on here but there are quite a few which will take ages.
> 
> Think it would be a great idea to form a 'Paranormal Group' as I'm sure some on here may think we're a bit cranky and by forming a group we could spare others.
> 
> Do you need to be 'friends' to be able to PM on here?



I don't think so millie.

Although I don't feel I have any special senses in this field I would join a paranormal group.

How do we do that?


----------



## herbenny (Apr 22, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I don't think so millie.
> 
> Although I don't feel I have any special senses in this field I would join a paranormal group.
> 
> How do we do that?



When I helped run  Paranormal Group, it was a case of booking places i.e 'Woodchester Mansion' and staying the whole night.  You need to start looking at insurances and it all becomes completely complicated and these places charge the earth.  I used to like doing the location ones haunted pubs etc......

Got yet another book of all the haunted pubs in britain ...told you had a lot of books !!!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've somehow just set up a Paranormal group on this forum but not sure how to join it!!!


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2012)

i woke one foggy morning to the sound of a woman's screaming and running feet,never a good start to the day.turned out i'd crawled into my mud stained sleeping bag drunk,and in the night slowly rolled out of my concealment on to the path,to be discovered by some poor soul taking a short cut to work! suppose i must have looked like a shrouded corpse or mummy. bet she's a believer!  and this is my problem,people are very suggestible and easily misinterpret what they see. walking past a graveyard one night with a nervous mate, i flicked my fag past his eyes and lightly touched the back of his neck at the same time. he took off like a greyhound!i didn't see him for a couple of days,he was still hyper about it and flatly refused to believe my story!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 22, 2012)

Think I've just answered my own question - click on community, groups and then join - simples.

This group is open to all.

If you join the group I will tell you the story behind the avatar photo.


----------



## scampa (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually used to be a medium, and to be perfectly honest it was much better than being an extra large.


----------



## Somelier (Apr 22, 2012)

Surely, you don't need a paranormal group, you should be able to communicate with each other supernaturally!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## fairytooth (Apr 22, 2012)

jamesmarshall said:


> If alcohol is involved as well count me in



Oh yes!   I believe in THOSE sort of spirits too !

By the way,  Q. What do gay ghosts do in the graveyard at midnight?

                  A. Put the willies up each other.


----------



## fairytooth (Apr 22, 2012)

scampa said:


> I actually used to be a medium, and to be perfectly honest it was much better than being an extra large.



I have travelled over to the 'other' side.  Then came back again on Eurostar.  Would that count?


----------



## al n sal (Apr 22, 2012)

when it comes to ghosties and goulies, I've got to admit, 

I only want to get by the ghosties:lol-049:
Sorry


----------



## Neckender (Apr 22, 2012)

I Had an uncomfortable experiance a couple of years ago, I was on my computer in the spare bedroom in the early hours of the morning. Suddenly I went very cold and the hair on my neck stood on end , then for no reason our shower turned itself on. I went into the bathroom to turn it off and nobody was there.

John.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 22, 2012)

Having been involved with the world of conjuring and magic (for entertainment purpose only) I know for a fact some guys who do magic will happily do readings or seances with people (for a fee) and use priciples of conjuring and magic mentalism to gain information, make things happen, and give hope to someone who is trying to get in contact with a lost one.

Just imagine how someone with the skills of Derren Brown, or even somewhat less skilled, could extract money from people desperate to make contact. Things can be made to happen if you know what you are doing.

I'm not saying all mediums are like this, but there is a lot of sharp practice that goes on. On account of that be wary about any tales of spirutual happenings, because you never know exactly who has been involved.


----------



## scampa (Apr 22, 2012)

On one of my early "wilding" trips I was touring Wales with my girlfriend, sleeping in the car each night. One night we found a very quiet spot near to Pistyll Rhaeadr, the highest waterfall in Wales, which we planned to explore the next morning.

All was fine until in the early hours she woke me up, obviously pretty scared!  She told me that our car boot had just sprung open, causing the car to shake and wake her up.  Being a true gentleman, I said something like "Well go and shut it then"!  It was then that she reminded me about the guide book which said that this spot was supposed to be haunted!

Now I'm genuinely not someone who scares easily, and I've been in much more remote and spookier places, but that particular night I raced out into the pitch blackness, slammed down the boot, then started up the car and sped away!!  We spent the rest of the night peacefully in a car park in the centre of the nearby village.  Which reminds me, I still haven't seen that waterfall!!    :scared:


----------



## sledge (Apr 22, 2012)

I never worry about the dead its the living you have to watch out for.


----------



## scampa (Apr 22, 2012)

I remember upsetting a mate of mine once.   He was telling a few of us about a genuine "out of body" experience that he'd had several years earlier.  My response.... "So why on earth did you return to a body like that one?!!"


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

scampa said:


> I actually used to be a medium, and to be perfectly honest it was much better than being an extra large.



The old ones are the best! lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2012)

sean rua said:


> In my life, I've gone full circle from almost believing, to rejecting the very idea, back to wanting to believe - which is my current state.
> 
> All I can offer here is that it is certainly the case than some inexplicable things happen. Also, I see and hear strange things all the time, but sometimes think that they are just the same as the things we see in dreams.
> 
> ...



Strange what you said about feeling odd in churches.
We were on holidays in Cyprus and we visited a Byzantine church very old with amazing paintings all over the walls and ceiling.
I could not take my eyes off the paintings and could have stayed sometime there but my wife was overcome with a feeling of something was wrong and had to get out of the church. she said she felt evil in the church. She would not talk about it after.


----------



## scampa (Apr 22, 2012)

Millie said:


> Think I've just answered my own question - click on community, groups and then join - simples.
> 
> This group is open to all.
> 
> If you join the group I will tell you the story behind the avatar photo.



A few of us have joined and patiently await your story....


----------



## herbenny (Apr 23, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Having been involved with the world of conjuring and magic (for entertainment purpose only) I know for a fact some guys who do magic will happily do readings or seances with people (for a fee) and use priciples of conjuring and magic mentalism to gain information, make things happen, and give hope to someone who is trying to get in contact with a lost one.
> 
> Just imagine how someone with the skills of Derren Brown, or even somewhat less skilled, could extract money from people desperate to make contact. Things can be made to happen if you know what you are doing.
> 
> I'm not saying all mediums are like this, but there is a lot of sharp practice that goes on. On account of that be wary about any tales of spirutual happenings, because you never know exactly who has been involved.



I agree with you firefox...I have been around enough charlatans in my time to know who is is the real deal and who is not.  I think n,brown mentioned the word 'suggestible' and thats so true if you put an image in someones head on a dark cold creepy night and yes there mind is going to start playing games with them. A true person with a heightened sense worth thier weight in gold would never flower it up and certainly does not tell them whats going to happen in the future.  Also anything Paranormal as with anything in life has to be balanced out good / bad, its not something to mess around with.  I learnt that at the age of 18 when I was naive and I didnt know how to control what I call heightened awareness.  I fled a house in portsmouth in the early hours of the morning, I never felt negativity in my life like it and hope I never will again, it had to be one of the most frightening experiences of my life !!!!!
I never rerturned for my belongings. If I knew then what I know now about pyschic protection then I might have saved myself a lot of upset.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, Unfortunately to prove that ghosts exist, you first have to disprove E = mc2    

Fortunately “ for ghost believers” the work of  Feynman,Hawkin &  others  might one day be able to do that. Or at least partially.

Dezi  c:

p.s. Answers must not exceed 500 words & be sent to Phil.


----------



## mikeandhismotorhome (Apr 23, 2012)

Couple of years ago the wife and I came back to the house after shopping. We opened the front door and stepped inside.
Directly in front of us is a hallway leading to a kitchen, I saw a young girl dressed in blue run across the open doorway in the
kitchen. I turned and looked at my wife who looked at me. The conversation went something like: 
Me: "Did you see that?"
Wife: "The little girl?"
Me: "Running in the kitchen?"
Wife: "Yes, in the blue dress".
Needless to say the house was completely empty and there was a wall that she would have ran into just to the left
of the door frame.
This is 100% true, I don't believe in anything in fact I am an atheist and trust science. But I cannot explain it.


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 23, 2012)

This thread is fascinating, so I just joined the group in the hope of hearing more    I've never had an experience of ghosts or spirits but I am a  believer - or at least very open minded.  There are so many first-hand stories out there and no-one has  been able to explain them all away... the burden of proof doesn't have  to be one way does it, so I'll believe until someone proves otherwise!   

I'm not particularly spiritual and am very pragmatic but I think 'intuition' and 'insights' are signs that we maybe  all used to have skills and senses that we've forgotten how to use over  time... or maybe they're growing skills that we'll develop in the future.   Either way, there are too many examples for there not to be something in it.  

Not exactly an epic story but way back, when my daughter was about six, we were at home one day and I was sitting on the sofa with a coffee, idly thinking about my friend Wendy who I hadn't seen for months and wondering how she was doing.  My daughter suddenly stopped playing and said "Why don't we see Aunty Wendy any more?"  Then the phone rang and it was Wendy saying she'd been thinking about us and wondering how we were doing!  There's definitely, definitely something there...


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been thinking of posting this thread for some time but I was slightly concerned that people would think me a crackpot but I'm glad I did it now.
I am pleased with the amount of interest and also the people who have contacted me who are knowledgable about these matters. (without those individuals the Paranormal group will not function)

I've also enjoyed the jokes and the honesty from people who are not believers but are still brave enough to post their experiences.

Please keep telling of your experiences because no one is reading this and poking fun. 
Or join the paranormal group under the community button.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

mikeandhismotorhome said:


> Couple of years ago the wife and I came back to the house after shopping. We opened the front door and stepped inside.
> Directly in front of us is a hallway leading to a kitchen, I saw a young girl dressed in blue run across the open doorway in the
> kitchen. I turned and looked at my wife who looked at me. The conversation went something like:
> Me: "Did you see that?"
> ...



Great story Mike,
These are the type of experiences we need people to pass on.
The fact that 2 of you saw it is amazing.
You really have to have an open mind about these things whatever your beliefs.


----------



## n brown (Apr 23, 2012)

oh alright then, me ,my wife and 2 of our kids were driving up the a46 out of bath,quite rural,very dark when i noticed an older woman,holding a lantern,crossing the road in front of me,coming from a 't' junction on the left.i slowed a bit and mentioned the lantern as a bit unusual.anyway she went through a gap in the hedge and we drove on.next day i drove past-no gap in the hedge.she must have had a hell of a job getting through!--in fact it was impenetrable..but i didn't feel i'd seen anything supernatural,just very odd


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

n brown said:


> oh alright then, me ,my wife and 2 of our kids were driving up the a46 out of bath,quite rural,very dark when i noticed an older woman,holding a lantern,crossing the road in front of me,coming from a 't' junction on the left.i slowed a bit and mentioned the lantern as a bit unusual.anyway she went through a gap in the hedge and we drove on.next day i drove past-no gap in the hedge.she must have had a hell of a job getting through!--in fact it was impenetrable..but i didn't feel i'd seen anything supernatural,just very odd



Like many others though you can't explain it.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ooooooooo....... I do love a good ghost story - keep them coming.

It's great to see people joining the group - especially our leader Phil :bow:


----------



## sean rua (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, strange things happen all the time and, being human, we are conditioned to look for an explanation. Frankly, explaining the inexplicable is impossible, so we just have to decide our own thoughts or let it ride.
--

 @Morgan the Moon,
          I did a job at a church in your country and it was spooky enough. We had to underpin an old church in a village outside Brecon. The extension of the church was built on what had been "paupers' graves". It was starting to collapse bc the bodies left a void when they decomposed and went down.

It was a rotten job, digging through skeletons and shovelling out skulls that rolled down into the nearby river. Many of the corpses were only kids not much more than a yard in length.
 Anyway, the old preacher boy sat ashen faced on an tomb, while he chain-smoked away. He reckoned there was some law that said 'twas alright to disturb the dead, bc of the age of the burial. Certainly, in Ireland what we did would not have been allowed without an awful fuss and rigmarole, but anyway we kept digging.

My mate was into the spiritual meetings and the like and he was a bit uncomfortable about the whole thing. His discomfort increased about four o'clock when it started to get dark and the wind seemed to howl louder than ever though the trees.

The job went slow as the walls were mobile and we had to keep shoring up. Cracks an gaps got wider and wider. So, as we were running late, we decided to work a sunday.
 We hadn't realised that the church was still working, so we were startled when a load of people turned up. The top devil-dodger informed us that they were going to have a christening service so would we mind switching off the compressor and stopping for an hour.

We agreed, and decided to go try find a pub. This wasn't easy, but we managed a few pints somewhere and went back to the work site.
 We were amazed to find all the folk out in the churchyard and looking like they just saw a ghost. On asking what happened, i was told that there was an "awful explosion" and  the people were so frightened that the place might collape they all ran outside.
The christening was suspended till another day somewhere else.

What had really happened was that the wall had moved again with a sudden lurch. This is what gave the big bang and  dust was the "smoke" that the people saw.

My mate, who had never liked the look of this gargoyle angel thing up on the wall, refused to do another tap. He had said before that he had seen this angel - who had a beard - winking at him, and everyday, the angel seemed to be getting nearer and nearer to us.
In fact, the whole statue thing had fallen off this day, so that was that.
I  finished off a wee bit of digging, and  rang up to tell the man that we'd completed the excavation and he'd have to get some others to do the concreting on the monday. Never went near the place again.

 Whatever about it, my luck, since digging up the dead, has not been good, and that's the way it will be till I shuffle off myself, I reckon.
Llandefaelog was the name of the place, btw. Colonel Morgan ( I think), across in the big Hall ,was some sort of church governor who wanted the work done.

Btw, we had to go to Shrewsbury to get the cheque, and there was a story about that too, but enough is enough for now.

sean rua.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

sean rua said:


> Yes, strange things happen all the time and, being human, we are conditioned to look for an explanation. Frankly, explaining the inexplicable is impossible, so we just have to decide our own thoughts or let it ride.
> --
> 
> @Morgan the Moon,
> ...




You sound like you've led a colourful life Sean thanks for the story


----------



## Admin (Apr 23, 2012)

My family have been Spiritualists for along time and my ancestors were part of the Plymouth Brethren. My parents are Spiritualists and are Faith healers, they were members of the "Warwickshire Healers". From my late teens I started to work with a Medium and was in her development circle. I travelled to churches with her and at house parties I would entertain the waiting people with psychometry whilst she did the readings. I did a lot of work within this area and Tes my wife is also a spiritualist (her Nan ran a Spiritualist church). We where lucky enough to be chosen from hundreds of applicants to join Mark Brandist's development group and actually attended on our wedding night! I have spent a little time with Colin Fry and been to church meetings he has done. If you want to see a great medium who does not cold read, then I suggest you go and see Colin at a church (not at a performance).

I have experienced enough things over the last 20 years to know without doubt that the soul/spirit continues after the death of our bodies.

I am however NOT religious, I believe that the continuation of the spirit is part of the natural order of the universe (God my have made this but I havent had any firm evidence yet).


----------



## bopper (Apr 23, 2012)

My missus suddenly shouted at me once whilst we were in an old church, "Look there's a ghost!!!!"  
but I am a non believer so I saw right through it.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

Phil said:


> My family have been Spiritualists for along time and my ancestors were part of the Plymouth Brethren. My parents are Spiritualists and are Faith healers, they were members of the "Warwickshire Healers". From my late teens I started to work with a Medium and was in her development circle. I travelled to churches with her and at house parties I would entertain the waiting people with psychometry whilst she did the readings. I did a lot of work within this area and Tes my wife is also a spiritualist (her Nan ran a Spiritualist church). We where lucky enough to be chosen from hundreds of applicants to join Mark Brandist's development group and actually attended on our wedding night! I have spent a little time with Colin Fry and been to church meetings he has done. If you want to see a great medium who does not cold read, then I suggest you go and see Colin at a church (not at a performance).
> 
> I have experienced enough things over the last 20 years to know without doubt that the soul/spirit continues after the death of our bodies.
> 
> I am however NOT religious, I believe that the continuation of the spirit is part of the natural order of the universe (God my have made this but I havent had any firm evidence yet).



Wow! Phil you are more qualified than most to be part of the Paranormal group, I'm sure you will have a lot to offer it.

Was it a coincidence that you married a spiritualist?

What is a cold reading?

Thank you for sharing this with us Phil.


----------



## Dezi (Apr 23, 2012)

The laws of physics do not allow ghosts to exist regardless of how much wishful thinking we indulge in.  

Dezi  c:


----------



## Somelier (Apr 23, 2012)

I find it very difficult to believe in any superstition, whether it be ghosts or religion.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 23, 2012)

I saw a medium once who told me some incredible stuff which only I could have known. I was very sceptical about going in the first place but how could he have done this?


----------



## Admin (Apr 23, 2012)

Dezi said:


> The laws of physics do not allow ghosts to exist regardless of how much wishful thinking we indulge in.
> 
> Dezi  c:



Mankind used to believe that the Earth was square.
There have been many laws and theories that have been disproved even Einstein's.

I am an intelligent man (member of Mensa) and I have a scientific understanding of the world. I do not accept that something is a law just because some tells me it is.

If it is impossible for ghosts to exist why do the government ban any media that attempts to prove their existence on public TV?
That it why Colin Fry and other mediums can only have shows on private access TV channels.


----------



## Admin (Apr 23, 2012)

Somelier said:


> I find it very difficult to believe in any superstition, whether it be ghosts or religion.



If I told you that every atom in your body was in constant communication with every atom in my body and in fact with every atom in the Universe; Would you believe that?

Because that is a scientific fact!


----------



## Dezi (Apr 23, 2012)

Phil said:


> Mankind used to believe that the Earth was square.
> There have been many laws and theories that have been disproved even Einstein's.
> 
> I am an intelligent man (member of Mensa) and I have a scientific understanding of the world. I do not accept that something is a law just because some tells me it is.
> ...



Which Einstein theory has been disproved ? I mean disproved not modified.

I fully agree that you should not just accept something because you are told. E= mc2 however is proof.

I cannot comment on Government policy unless you can show it to me.     

Dezi  c:


----------



## Somelier (Apr 23, 2012)

Phil said:


> If I told you that every atom in your body was in constant communication with every atom in my body and in fact with every atom in the Universe; Would you believe that?
> 
> Because that is a scientific fact!



Still don't believe in ghosts or religion!!!:lol-053:


----------



## Admin (Apr 23, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Was it a coincidence that you married a spiritualist?



I believe in guided coincidences although I do not believe that the future is pre-written.
We met on the internet, ICQ to be exact. I had been single for 6 months after my long term relationship ended.
Having simular beliefs is always a plus.



MORGANTHEMOON said:


> What is a cold reading?



A cold reading is performed by people pretending to be psychics or mediums. They get the information from the reading based on responses from the subject or body language.

"I have a man here coming in on a Father link" subject "my fathers alive" cold reader " he is your grand father" subject "no he is alive too" cold reader "great grand father"

Unfortunately a lot of people go to mediums after a death and they just want some evidence that their love one has survived.

I watched Colin fry give a reading to a lady who was a regular at the church. He said to the lady in her thirties " I have your mother here, her name is Jane, she says that the red estate car she gave you has a winker out and you should get it fixed. She sends her love" The woman had said nothing. Everything he said was correct; on the way to the church in the red car her mother had given her she had noticed that the indicators (winkers to her mum) were flashing faster on one side. This was enough evidence of the continuation of her mothers spirit and Colin moved moved on.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 23, 2012)

To all you sceptics out there ....we can no more prove life after life exists,  than you can no more disprove it doesnt !!!.  For me personally it gives me great comfort knowing that life continues.  I and many others have proved it time after time for people that their loved ones are close by. Anyone can do a cold reading, but I am talking of specific information given to a person that so very personal to them not just random names and dates plucked out of thin air.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 23, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> To all you sceptics out there ....we can no more prove life after life exists,  than you can no more disprove it doesnt !!!.  For me personally it gives me great comfort knowing that life continues.  I and many others have proved it time after time for people that their loved ones are close by. Anyone can do a cold reading, but I am talking of specific information given to a person that so very personal to them not just random names and dates plucked out of thin air.



This story shook our family so I'll tell it.

My aunts mum died and she wanted to go to a medium show (or whatever you call them) and my uncle was against it. Well she nagged (as the occasional woman does) until he gave in.
He agreed to go if they could sit at the back.

Well the evening was progressing while they listened until the medium came to the back and asked why they were there. My aunt told her story and the medium said your mother is fine shes with us now (that sort of thing)
Then he turned to my uncle and and said "you dont want to be here do you" my uncle replied "I'm not talking to you, I don't believe in this nonsense" The medium said to him I have to tell you something you wont like. "The man you think is your father is not" "But the man you think is your father is here and says he's not  angry any more" Then he left them alone.

My uncle rubbished the whole thing but his curiosity got the better of him and he went to see a lady medium. She told him the same thing but said your real father is your uncle and many other details he was shocked to hear.

When he started questioning the older members of the family there was a stoney silence and he eventually found out this was all true and had been covered up. My angelic grandmother was not so angelic, well she was when I knew her. 
My grandfather was an agressive man who was always angry and as children we were terrified of him. I can understand perhaps why he was angry now.

Sorry the story was so long but I thought it worth telling.


----------



## scampa (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that with a subject like this it's a good idea to always keep an open mind.  Don't be too eager to believe everything that you hear, nor too quick to dismiss anything that science hasn't explained yet (if it ever will). One of the biggest obstacles to learning is to have a closed mind.

Also, we should accept that there will always be those who make jokes about the subject, whether they are believers, non-believers or somewhere in between.  They do not always mean to offend anyone, so try not to be offended by them.

I actually watched a very good programme about psychics, which was on TV next Thursday!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 23, 2012)

The story behind the avatar – The Lyme Regis Ghost.

I took this photo in 2005 when we were staying at Lyme Regis Boys Club for New Year. When the photo was taken I was the only living person in the room.

Most years we get together with friends for New Year and look for places to stay which will accommodate us all - usually scout camps. This particular year we decided to camp indoors in tents. During the night the temperature dropped to -10 indoors which was freezing.

At the time our friends daughter was only 2. During the afternoon she began talking to someone she referred to as Sam. We asked her who Sam was as there was no one physically there and she said that Sam was her friend. We thought nothing of this as most children have imaginary friends.

That evening before we put the children to bed in the tents I decided to take a photo, laughing to myself at how mad we all were camping indoors. We'd had a great weekend and a lovely New Year and I wanted a reminder of where we stayed.

The next morning I flicked through the photos on my digital camera and my friend noticed the shadow in the bottom left hand corner of the photo "That looks just like a ghost" she said.  I swear that there was no one else in the room when I took the photo and it is not photo-shopped or tampered with in any way.

I was intrigued and did some research to find out about the history of the Boys Club and Lyme Regis. There are plenty of documented stories about ghosts but what I discovered fascinated me.

Thomas Coram, a resident of Lyme Regis, set up the Foundling Hospital for abandoned children in London in 1741. He was so shocked by the amount of abandoned children left to die on the streets of London that he started the Coram Foundation which is known today as just Coram. 

This is a well known fact but the story goes that Thomas Coram brought some of the dead children back to Lyme Regis to bury them in leather coffins at the church which is very close to the Boys Club.

So who knows - maybe the ghost in my picture is Sam who was just one of those children coming to say hello to us.  

There is also the Foundling Museum in London which I have yet to visit - another thing on my 'to do' list so that I can continue my research into the Lyme Regis Ghost.


----------



## sean rua (Apr 23, 2012)

A fascinating thread, and, has been said, it's a matter of belief and experience. Nobody need bother about proving anything.

Regarding science: much of conventional theory has been turned on its head so many times it's dizzy. According to the laws of engineering a bee cannot fly, but, in my mind, I'm certain she can.

When I was at the underpinning, i needed a qualified structural engineer to deal with all the bull and calcs, plus smooth over the Loss Adjuster. Found a guy with a postcard full of letters after his name. He told me he'd studied concrete for ten years. Boring or what?!

Anyway, as, mysteriously, he was short of work, I put him to work on all enquiries I had from potential clients. They seemed to lap up all the bull, and we developed a working relationship. He'd do all the calcs and sign off the paperwork; I'd do the job.
 On more than one occasion I was able to dumbfound him:" It really should fall down, you know. The figures show that this structure cannot be still standing." etc.

Sure, we used rules, but not his ones.
 Old, pragmatic rules of thumb that enabled us to defy the "science". That's what we used.

So, the point of the story is not to show that I had some paranormal gifts or something, but just to show that theoretical science can be way off actual  reality.

Belief and confidence are everything, and there ain't no scientific way to measure those. If you don't believe, then all the Einsteins in the world won't make it happen, and neither will they be able to prevent it.

As a gambler, it took me years to learn this lesson. My job is predicting uncertainty. That's impossible really without a big leap of faith, as no man can know the future for certain.
The best somebody like me can hope for is to guess right enough times to matter.

Scientists live in the past as much as those they may scorn. It takes a bit of magic to have vision, and it takes all sorts to make a world.
All the best!

sean rua.


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 23, 2012)

here's a ghoulish looking lake lol

52.621575,-1.695757


----------



## Neckender (Apr 23, 2012)

A few years ago, I was driving through our local town during the night when suddenly a dark figure stepped in the road I virtually stood on the brakes and stopped our car dead, but there was no one there, I thought at the time that the  light from the street lamps had tricked me.

John.


----------



## sean rua (Apr 25, 2012)

That one seems to be quite widespread, artheytrate. Sometimes it leaves the driver very upset and shaken.
Certainly, we do see things, but whether they are just optical illusions, some sort of wild imagination, or something else entirely, I don't believe we'll even know for sure.

I remember when i first got a gun as a kid, I was seeing birds and rabbits in all sorts of places - including the wallpaper and the ceiling that night!
Perhaps the constant searching in half-light tunes the eyesight into something that's not really there?

Similarly, I wasa passenger in a van once when the driver suddenly yanked the wheel left and took us completely  off the road. It was a winter's evening near Chester, and there was a long line of approaching cars - all with their lights on.
" I could have sworn I saw one pull out." he said.

sean rua.


----------



## scampa (Apr 25, 2012)

Some of you may have seen this already, but for anyone who hasn't, here's a short video of a ghostly apparition that was caught on camera while they were making a car commercial.  This is the description of events that accompanies the footage........

_"This one is really wild, but make sure you read the info below before you view the video and turn up the volume if you can. This is a car advertisement from Great Britain. When they finished filming the ad, the film editor noticed something moving along the side of the car, like a ghostly white mist. They found out that a person had been killed a year earlier in that exact same spot. The ad was never put on TV because of the unexplained ghostly phenomenon. *Watch the front end of the car closely as it clears the trees in the middle of the screen *and you'll see the white mist crossing in front of the car then following it along the road....Spooky! Is it a ghost, or is it simply mist? You decide. If you listen to the ad, you'll even hear the cameraman whispering in the background about it near the end of the commercial. A little creepy but it seems to be authentic!"_

*Remember.. turn up your volume before viewing, then watch the front of the car as it comes out of the trees.....*

( caution.. anyone of a nervous disposition would be advised NOT to watch it. Seriously.)

Ghostly Car Ad... Do you believe in ghost????


----------



## Robmac (Apr 25, 2012)

Got me hook line and sinker. Excellent!


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Apr 25, 2012)

I love this one - saw it about 2 years ago. Real scary............... :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well scampa I'm not easily convinced but I agree this is the real thing.


----------



## scampa (Apr 25, 2012)

Several years ago I woke in the early hours and couldn't get back to sleep, so I decided to go downstairs to the kitchen to make myself a drink.  As I walked through the hallway I had a really strange but overwhelming feeling that something dark and sinister was in the living room to my right. I couldn't ignore the feeling, so I just had to investigate to "put my mind at ease".  I opened the door and switched on the light.  As I did, all the lights in the house went off and I was left in pitch darkness, until I made my way to the kitchen and re-set the circuit-breaker!  The atmosphere in the house seemed to have returned to "normal", but had it just been a coincidence?

That house was quite modern and all the electrics etc were in good order and not in the habit of tripping out.  There were never any other strange incidents that I know of, but there was a rumour that the house was on the route of an old tunnel that once ran from the village church to a nearby monastery.


----------



## sean rua (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, it's true that there are many, many, tales about old buildings and, as often as not, a connection to a church or the like.
 Strange there aren't many about motorhomes ( yet)! 

The romanichals used always to burn up their vardas following a death, so I don't suppose there have been many ghostly tales about trailers. Perhaps there ain't enough cellars and tunnels in them, anyway!

Trees are another common feature, and historically, mankind has venerated these. They do have a spooky look to them some nights, and I'm sure there are powers and forces that come from them, every bit as much as from pylons.

Water-divining is a power that almost anybody can do, though it's accuracy does vary considerably. I can do it with a hazel branch cracked in two but not totally severed. Also with copper rods.
Anybody can. You just can't stop them twisting or turning. I don't know why. Maybe your arm muscles just get tired and go into a twitch or spasm?

sean rua.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 26, 2012)

scampa said:


> Several years ago I woke in the early hours and couldn't get back to sleep, so I decided to go downstairs to the kitchen to make myself a drink.  As I walked through the hallway I had a really strange but overwhelming feeling that something dark and sinister was in the living room to my right. I couldn't ignore the feeling, so I just had to investigate to "put my mind at ease".  I opened the door and switched on the light.  As I did, all the lights in the house went off and I was left in pitch darkness, until I made my way to the kitchen and re-set the circuit-breaker!  The atmosphere in the house seemed to have returned to "normal", but had it just been a coincidence?
> 
> That house was quite modern and all the electrics etc were in good order and not in the habit of tripping out.  There were never any other strange incidents that I know of, but there was a rumour that the house was on the route of an old tunnel that once ran from the village church to a nearby monastery.



It's strange you say that because my step son stays up all hours on the net and sleeps half the day (lazy barsteward) but one night he swears his coke tin moved from one side of the desk to the other. spooked him completely. But we've never had any other unexplained events.


----------



## Neckender (Apr 26, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> It's strange you say that because my step son stays up all hours on the net and sleeps half the day (lazy barsteward) but one night he swears his coke tin moved from one side of the desk to the other. spooked him completely. But we've never had any other unexplained events.



Was that his cocain tin.

John.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 26, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Was that his cocain tin.
> 
> John.



Makes you wonder!


----------



## n brown (Apr 26, 2012)

the only time i was ever spooked was after an evening talking about ghosties and ghouls.at the end of the evening i told a mate that i felt a bit funny about kipping in the boneyard and he offered to come with me as i'd stashed my sleeping bag in bushes behind the little chapel. it was pitch dark once we got in and i couldn't at first find my bag,so my mate struck half a dozen matches in a bundle to give us a bit of light as we were rummaging.as the sudden light blinded us our hands touched !we both gave a loud girly scream and ran in opposite directions!. still makes me laugh


----------



## scampa (May 14, 2012)

I had a pretty memorable experience today that I think is worth sharing on this thread....

I was outside in the garden this afternoon when I spotted an old gentleman walking down my drive. Now as I've said before, my house is pretty isolated with no neighbours within a mile or more, so I don't get many casual visitors!  I went to greet him and asked if I could help.  He didn't seem to want anything in particular, but seemed just happy to chat with me for a while.

I had the impression that he was visiting an old haunt of his from the past, and it turned out that he'd done some building work on the old farmhouse that used to stand here before mine was built...... but that old house had been demolished over fifty years ago!!  He carried on chatting about old times and the people that used to live here in the old days, as well as a few old characters that lived in the nearest village, three miles away, where he had lived all his life.  Most of these old characters have passed away years ago, and any left would be well into their eighties or nineties by now.

It was the next thing that he said which really caught my attention....  I was asking him about a local man that I hadn't seen for many years. His exact reply to me was "Oh, he's been dead for about ten years now.... he's buried next to me"!!!!

I swear that this old gentleman seemed as real as anyone I've met, but I was too polite to reach out and touch him to find out!  I carried on chatting with him and carefully quizzed him to find out more about him.  I eventually found that he now lives in a bungalow next to the village cemetery.......so that's what he meant by "he's buried next to me"!!    :scared:


----------



## Viktor (May 16, 2012)

Highly interesting thread...spent some time here today.

I have a simple view of this....a lot of reliable people have seen and experienced things...so something is happening...what it is though whether it is electrical or magnetic memories imprinted into the physical area, energy, or something else...will we ever know?....Fact is though something is taking place.

I'll relate another story though I've never experienced anything myself.


I heard today first hand of an experience some twenty years ago. The lady in question was in a car passing a relatives house when she saw one of the family male members pacing around the front garden.  The driver also commented as the person appeared annoyed and he stopped a couple of times to look in the front window.  They were in slow moving traffic so couldn't stop or even wind down the window to speak to him....so they just drove on.

The lady got a letter the next day telling her of this male person's death five days earlier in a town about 25 miles away.

*Both *saw the person clearly and substantially and at a close enough distance to consider stopping to chat...but he had been dead 5 days!



On other experiences....what do you think of fairys, fae, or other sightings of such creatures as goblins, leprecauns etc?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 16, 2012)

Viktor said:


> Highly interesting thread...spent some time here today.
> 
> I have a simple view of this....a lot of reliable people have seen and experienced things...so something is happening...what it is though whether it is electrical or magnetic memories imprinted into the physical area, energy, or something else...will we ever know?....Fact is though something is taking place.
> 
> ...



Great story victor.

Do anyone sober actually claim to have seen goblins and fairys?


----------



## snowbirds (May 16, 2012)

*Ghosts and Goules*

Hi M the m,




If there's something strange in the neighbourhood who you going to call?:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

Snowbirds.:cool1:






MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Great story victor.
> 
> Do anyone sober actually claim to have seen goblins and fairys?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 16, 2012)

snowbirds said:


> Hi M the m,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another one drunk in charge of a mouse!

What you on snowbird?


----------



## lotty (May 16, 2012)

great thread, very interesting.

I have not had any experiences myself however my friend has.

She and her husband bought a house and after being in it a few months kept experiencing strange things. Keys going missing and turning up in strange places etc, she just put it down to forgetfullness etc but then things started stepping up.

She worked early mornings and when she came home at 10am she would go back to bed for a couple of hours and said she was very often woken by the feeling of someone getting into bed and then watching her! (she was in the house alone and the dog was downstairs) 

She went into the spare bedroom one morning to find the wardrobe (one of them one's with metal poles and a canvas cover) dismantled, the clothes piled up on the floor and the poles bent!

One night we went around to her house, had a few drinks, listened to some music, there was 6 of us, had a good night and thought nothing of it. The next morning she was looking on her phone and she had video'd us all, you could see each of us and hear us talking and then there was a blood curdling scream! It was horrid, none of us heard it at the time and it wasn't any of us as you could see us all in the video and hear us all talking?.
After that they had the house exorcised, things have been quiet since?
They have since done a little research on the house and there was a chap who used to live their who died after falling off the roof, could it have been him? Who knows? I'm not sure whether i believe or not, but when I saw that video it did scare me?

Lotty


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 17, 2012)

Great story Lotty keep the coming.


----------



## Woodstock (May 17, 2012)

I'm not a believer in any of this but I will relay a true story which has made me chuckle many times over the years.
My wife took three of our employees to see a palmist at a county show we were at. The girls all had their fortunes told and said the gypsy was very good and seemed to know many things she shouldn't. My wife took her turn and the gypsy looked at her palm then back at her, then back at her palm again. She then gave my wife her money back and just said "stop grumbling" and sent her away.
She never could stop grumbling.

For those that believe, no explanation is necessary. For those who do not, no explanation will suffice.
                                                                                               Joseph Dunninger


----------



## miracleworker (May 17, 2012)

*spirit not spooks*

stop freaking your self out And go to a proper spiritualist church.Dont get involved with mediums that charge unless its for a good cause.Healing is FREE. Its easy this life form humane is not you true form spirit is you true form and when the body dies you spirit goes Home this life is for you to learn sensitivity.So any one who has lived and passed over is spiritualy still alive.We are spiritual chidren in this form.who are learning.So dont let any one put you off.Terry a channel for spiritual healing.I am not the healer spirit is.So i do not call myself a spiritualist healer.I prefer channeler.


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (May 31, 2012)

My dear old Dad, Ron, passed away three years ago yesterday.

I took the day off work and spent it with my Mum in her lovely new flat. Mum and Dad lived in a four bedroom house but last year Mum decided it was too big for just her so she sold up and bought herself a new pad. 

Dad was a carpenter, amongst other things, and loved all things wood. He made most of furniture in their home and when Mum moved she took as much of it as she could including a lovely old welsh dresser. On the dresser lived a wooden darning mushroom that Dad had made years ago.

Just before we ate lunch yesterday the darning mushroom rolled off the dresser - Mum just looked at it on the floor and said "It's OK Ron, we know you are still with us"


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ghostly woman filmed in Garden.

Ghostly woman filmed in man's garden | Orange UK


Looks a bit like kimbobill in her slippers, after all she was on holiday in Wales when the home let her out recently.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 8, 2012)

its deffo not me, i wear rigger boots for bed :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 8, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> its deffo not me, i wear rigger boots for bed :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



:lol-053: Same taste as me  then Jen they really go well with a flanelette nightie dont they ...........


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 8, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> its deffo not me, i wear rigger boots for bed :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



Were you out nicking cabbages or looking for nokie?


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 8, 2012)

herbenny said:


> :lol-053: Same taste as me  then Jen they really go well with a flanelette nightie dont they ...........



Not too fond of the flanelette Jac, I find it chaffs my nipples :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 8, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Were you out nicking cabbages or looking for nokie?



neither, i was hoping i could get a peek of someone bonking :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 8, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> neither, i was hoping i could get a peek of someone bonking :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



voyeur, peeping bill or just a kinky bugger then.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jul 8, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> voyeur, peeping bill or just a kinky bugger then.



my other name on another forum is dogger bill, yeah, thats me, dogger bill, lurve it :raofl::raofl:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 1, 2013)

What do you make of this?

Too many spirits? 'Ghost' caught on camera stealing pub landlord's iPhoneTrending now | MSN News UK


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2013)

sledge said:


> I never worry about the dead its the living you have to watch out for.



your right to much booze on this site which might acc for seeing things


----------



## jogguk (Feb 2, 2013)

Fascinating thread:

In 1994 I bought a half built new house on a bit of wasteland which had been divided into three building plots. Formerly old garages and a coal yard behind a shop and adjacent to an old village church. 

Well, it transpired that the guy who owned the small bit of land behind the shop put in for planning for the 3 houses which included a big chunk of the burial ground behind the church  There was a big ruckus and dispute over ownership of the land and newspaper article I recall about old gravestones being bulldozed long before I was involved. My rear garden turned out to be the ex burial ground! We had some strange goings on in that house, nothing frightening, just strange unrelated incidents. 

One day A woman in her mid 40's knocked on the door enquiring where the graveyard was saying she had relatives buried there. As it was pouring with rain I invited her in (would not normally do this with a stranger) and we stood in the kitchen looking out of the patio doors at the overgrown garden. She was friendly and not distressed finding the graves gone, explaining she travelled a fair distance to see her (presumably dying) father in hospital and they talked about relatives in the village. I became aware I knew some of the names of the deceased families she was mentioning, including someone who owned the farmhouse I previously lived in! 

On recalling the encounter of the woman to my wife a few things she said were odd.  Like "Oh there's your dog" Who was actually asleep behind the sofa out of sight, no way would anyone know he was there. This woman had walked 5 mins from the bus stop up my long driveway in the pouring rain but was not wet (and no I do not recall a umbrella!)

These following pics are taken in 1998 of the overgrown garden. Can you see the ghostly figure of a woman dressed like a maid? Where this figure is the ground level is 5 foot below her.  If it was a neighbour only their head would be visible! No one was around when I taken the pic!




John


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that john a very odd story.

What part of wales are you from?


----------



## Bulawayo Lass (Feb 2, 2013)

Am a believer l know Brian is with me but does go off to various skydiving meets but my guardian Angel is always with me so got lots folks cause Brian's Guardian is also with him and Dad is around other family pop in and out.. gawd busy anyhow one of my experiences:

I do locum veterinary nursing and started at a new place a few years back, it was an old Victorian or older house l slept on the 3rd floor offices first and animals ground floor. Talk about noisy at night, pipes clanging, stairs creaking doors shutting... even though l knew l had shut them and was no wind. It is a small practice 2 vets, 2 nurses a cleaner and paperwork lady. None like to be there at night as often as they leave the office door slams shut as they go after they have shut it and are half way down the stairs... even though they have shut it as part of alarms protocol.

One night when l had been there about 2 weeks the 2nd vet said to me on his way out at the end of the day "Have you met the ghost yet"?
"No but it is very noisy here at night sometimes the noise is deafening, but it is an old Victorian or older house so to be expected, and if there is a spirit it is their house l am only the guest here, it isnt spirits that worry me it is living people breaking in"

From that night when l stay there you can hear a pin drop. The only noise l hear is sometimes next door folks closing their front door, none of our doors close, no rattling, no wood squeaks .. not a sound.
I also know that if l hear anything then l am in trouble and to get help. I dont know how l know l just know that they are looking out for me and if they make a noise it is a warning. 
I worked there first several years before Brian passed and am a regular there, no one else from what l know has the same peace as l do. I always say hi to them when l start, bye when l leave and often chat when l am there on my own.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing that with us lass there are several like minded folk on here.


----------



## jogguk (Feb 2, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Thanks for that john a very odd story.
> 
> What part of wales are you from?



Eastern edge of Cardiff. Old St. Mellons village.


John


----------



## Neckender (Feb 3, 2013)

My Gran had second sight and used to tell fortunes, she also said that she had a gardian angel and he was a red indian.

John.


----------



## gaz2676 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Two Orbs - Can you see them?*

[video=youtube_share;4aKafD-2eeg]http://youtu.be/4aKafD-2eeg[/video]


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 3, 2013)

We have a strange occurrence in our house, we have a remote door bell, occasionally the bell tune plays but when we go to the door there's no one there. I know the explanation for our bell tune playing could be something, like another remote bell push, being on the same frequency, but there's a selection of 6 different tunes we can select on our bell and the tune which plays isn't one of them. Any ideas?


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 3, 2013)

runnach said:


> Yup, bell ring is knackered :lol-053:


Nope, the tunes play great when the bell push is pushed normally, it only plays this odd tune when the thing goes off on it's own.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Feb 4, 2013)

jogguk said:


> Eastern edge of Cardiff. Old St. Mellons village.
> 
> 
> John



Not far away from me then john, I live near YStrad Mynach.

You should come to one of the meets i will be organising this year.


----------

